# VRT Calculator updated



## Mahons (30 Jun 2008)

howdy Folks, 

The VRT Calculator has been updated (it went down at 6 and just came back up 5 minutes ago)

Not sure it's working correctly yet though.

My new car has 0 Co2 emmisions according to it. It does gives you the oppurtunity to enter the Co2 emissions and allows you to recalculate but for some reason the OMSP jumps up by 9k (it states that the customer entered this value - which I didn't) when you recalculate for my car even though the VRT should be 16% only.

oh by the way the OMSP has not changed since yesterday. the current OMSP for my car is still the same price as a new car. I always thought the OMSP was 92% for the first year.

Mahons


----------



## Mahons (30 Jun 2008)

looks like they've reverted back to the old model already.


----------



## Mahons (1 Jul 2008)

VRT calculator has been updated and looks to be working. My VRT has dropped by 1,450. sweet


----------



## olddog (1 Jul 2008)

Mahons said:


> VRT calculator has been updated and looks to be working. ......




I had a quick look at it

Many of the CO2 figures that they have up are incorrect. As Mahons says you can enter your own CO2 figure

Begs the question what Revenue will accept as documentary evidence that the CO2 emissions differ from their figures


Olddog


----------



## efm (1 Jul 2008)

olddog said:


> Begs the question what Revenue will accept as documentary evidence that the CO2 emissions differ from their figures
> 
> Olddog


 
The Revenue have a pretty good explanatory note on their website where they clearly state they will take evidence from a number of places

_If the vehicle originated within the EU, the declaration must be supported by documentary evidence confirming the level of CO2 emissions of the vehicle to the satisfaction of Revenue._

_Revenue will accept a range of documentation for this purpose. Among the documents deemed satisfactory at present are:_

_the Certificate of Conformity (if it is available), _
_a printout from the Revenue ROS Enquiry System where the level of CO2 emissions is shown __www.ros.ie__ [broken link removed] _
_evidence included on a previous registration document e.g. the UK V5, _
_the level of CO2 emissions stated on a previous National Car Test performed elsewhere within the EU provided the CO2 stated is that given at the time of manufacture, _
_A print out for the vehicle from the __DVLA__ [broken link removed] (Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency) web site, __www.vehiclelicence.gov.uk__ [broken link removed] _
_A printout from the __VCA__ [broken link removed] (Vehicle Certification Agency) web site _
_A printout from the __SEI__ [broken link removed] (Sustainable Energy Ireland) website _
_A certificate from the manufacturer or main distributor stating the level of CO2 emissions._
To be honest I don't think you can fault the Revenue on this one.


----------



## Mahons (1 Jul 2008)

efm said:


> To be honest I don't think you can fault the Revenue on this one.


 
Agreed, they seem to have done a good job on this. But in all fairness it would have been dificult to mess this one up.


----------



## DingDing (8 Aug 2008)

efm said:


> The Revenue have a pretty good explanatory note on their website where they clearly state they will take evidence from a number of places
> 
> _If the vehicle originated within the EU, the declaration must be supported by documentary evidence confirming the level of CO2 emissions of the vehicle to the satisfaction of Revenue._
> 
> ...


 
I have an intersting situation that I am hoping to appeal next week. I imported a car that has 123 as the level of CO2 emmissions on the UK log book, but all the other sources above have the co2 emmissions as 119, means about 500 euro on the VRT as it went from 14% to 16% band. Any ideas on the best way to frame this argument.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## doolittle (12 Aug 2008)

I take its a 118d? the facelift model has 123g from april 07 but to beat the new type london congestion charge that was planned they fiddle the car around to get it under 120g this was done in sept 07 (low rolling resistance tyres I think).
they will only look at the v5 and nothing else.


----------



## efm (13 Aug 2008)

doolittle said:


> they will only look at the v5 and nothing else.


 
If you mean the Revenue when you say "they" then they are going against their own rules as laid out on their website and I don't believe you are correct.  For many models they effectively check with the manufacturer as to what the CO levels for that model and equipment level.


----------



## doolittle (13 Aug 2008)

mercedes did a load of tests with will be put on the V5 or Irish log book.
the 118d has pirelli eurfori@ which help get it below 120g. the reveune are not going to check your tyres.

What on the V5 is what you will pay in vrt.
I cannot see them ever increasing/decreasing the vrt because of web pages, borcheres, etc. unless a misprint on the v5 could be proved.


----------



## efm (13 Aug 2008)

doolittle said:


> What on the V5 is what you will pay in vrt.
> I cannot see them ever increasing/decreasing the vrt because of web pages, borcheres, etc. unless a misprint on the v5 could be proved.


 
So are you saying that the alternative sources of information as outlined on the Revenue website are incorrect and that the Revenue are not following their own published guidelines?


----------



## peelaaa (13 Aug 2008)

The revenue are a joke, there are lots of cars on their vrt calculator which have the incorrect c02 rating.
It amazes me how they can get something like this wrong!!


----------



## doolittle (13 Aug 2008)

If  the co2 levels are on the  v5 or equal forms, which they have to be on all E.U car from 2001 why accecpt anything else.


----------



## efm (13 Aug 2008)

doolittle said:


> If the co2 levels are on the v5 or equal forms, which they have to be on all E.U car from 2001 why accecpt anything else.


 
Ah...so, you have an opinion that the Revenue shouldn't look at anything but the V5.  

If you take a look at the Revenue website they clearly state they will look at a number of different pieces of documentation if presented to them - so maybe the Revenue is not of the same opinion as you?


----------



## mell61 (13 Aug 2008)

I've had a quick look at a few of the sites that are listed, but can't find the car I'm interested in...
I've looking at buying a recent Japanese import 1999Toyota Vitz (sold as yaris in ireland) 1L, I can find 2000 Yaris quoted with emmissions of 134, but as they have slightly different specs from the Yaris, is this a realistic way of checking?


----------



## G123 (13 Aug 2008)

What is the story with the open Mrket value that the VRT office is using. They used to be a fair reflection of a car's value but it's now much higher than you can actually buy a car for.

You can pick any number of examples to show this, but just one I was looking at
- selling on Carzone etc for €30k, valued for VRT purposes at €36k!


----------



## efm (13 Aug 2008)

doolittle said:


> If the co2 levels are on the v5 or equal forms, which they have to be on all E.U car from 2001 why accecpt anything else.


 
Further to this, please see the attached extract from the [broken link removed]:

*What happens if the CO2 emissions information on my documentation differs from that on the Revenue web site?*

Revenue has taken every precaution to ensure that the information is correct. However, because of the large number of models available and the differences between some models on sale in the UK and in Ireland differences will arise. If your documentation confirming the level of CO2 emissions is different from that on the Revenue web site, Revenue will accept it provided it is listed among the supporting documentation acceptable to Revenue. They will then charge you the appropriate amount of tax and update their own records.


----------



## efm (13 Aug 2008)

G123 said:


> What is the story with the open Mrket value that the VRT office is using. They used to be a fair reflection of a car's value but it's now much higher than you can actually buy a car for.


 
OMSP lists are provided to Revenue by SIMI as far as I know.  If the OMSPs are incorrect then maybe a call to the SIMI would be in order to investigate why?


----------



## DingDing (13 Aug 2008)

Hi,

Extract from the letter I sent appealing the VRT calculation as described above.

The initial assessment did not take into account additional documentary evidence outside the UK V5.
I refer to the web page (accessed 11 August at 16:50), I have included the appropriate section in italics below.

[broken link removed]

_Imported Second-Hand Vehicles

When an imported second-hand vehicle is presented for registration, the levels of CO2 emissions at the time of manufacture must be declared to Revenue on form VRT4 (the form used by an individual to register a second hand car).

If the vehicle originated within the EU, the declaration must be supported by documentary evidence confirming the level of CO2 emissions of the vehicle to the satisfaction of Revenue.

Revenue will accept a range of documentation for this purpose. Among the documents deemed satisfactory at present are:

·         the Certificate of Conformity (if it is available), 

·         a printout from the Revenue ROS Enquiry System where the level of CO2 emissions is shown http://www.ros.ie/ 

·         evidence included on a previous registration document e.g. the UK V5, 

·         the level of CO2 emissions stated on a previous National Car Test performed elsewhere within the EU provided the CO2 stated is that given at the time of manufacture, 

·         A print out for the vehicle from the DVLA (Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency) web site, [broken link removed] 

·         A printout from the VCA (Vehicle Certification Agency) web site 

·         A printout from the SEI (Sustainable Energy Ireland) website 

·         A certificate from the manufacturer or main distributor stating the level of CO2 emissions. 

If the vehicle originated in Japan, documentary evidence of the level of CO2 emissions will also be required. _

This web page indicates that a Printout from the ROS Enquiry System, The VCA and SEI is acceptable as confirming the level of CO2 emissions.  All these documents list the CO2 emissions as 119g/km.  The UK V5 is at variance with this and lists the CO2 emissions as 123g/km.  This places the car in a higher category and increased the VRT due and annual road tax on the vehicle.  The original decision was based on the UK V5, however, according to the web page, I believe that I have satisfactory evidence that the CO2 emissions for a BMW 118D SE are 119g/km. And I am appealing the initial decision to classify this vehicle in the 16% category.
I have enclosed copies of the above documents.


----------



## DUNMUCKY (16 Sep 2008)

Hi,
I am in a similar position, the V5 cert on an Mercedes E220cdi seq auto says 177g/km, whereas the printout from the SEI website says 167g/km.

Is it worth apealing, how did you get on?


----------



## peelaaa (17 Sep 2008)

DUNMUCKY said:


> Hi,
> I am in a similar position, the V5 cert on an Mercedes E220cdi seq auto says 177g/km, whereas the printout from the SEI website says 167g/km.
> 
> Is it worth apealing, how did you get on?


 
They go from the V5 form. They are obviously relying on the country where the car is registered to get it right.
How can they get it so wrong, they turn round and say the vrt site is 'just a guide'.
I think that is a get out clause for the incompetent fools who work in that revenue department.


----------



## DingDing (16 Jan 2009)

I got the result of the appeal about a month ago.  Revenue would only take the vehicle registration documment into account as data that refered to the actual car was always used in preference to general information about the model.  This was against the VRT website.  However they gave me a small refund based on the value of the car which I had not appealed.  I did not bother appealing this further as I might loose the couple of hundred that I gained.


----------

